# Best tailbone protection is? azzpadz?



## 181

So is it more or less a consensus that Azzpadz are the best tailbone protection? I'm not really concerned with hip or thigh pads, just tailbone protection 

To those who wear the azzpadz, what size should I get? I have a 32" waist and I'm 5'11" 175lbs. I Want them to fit snug but provide full protection. 

Is there any other product I should look at that uses a hard plastic shell backed by foam?


----------



## Tarzanman

Yes, the Demon Hardtail shorts










I think they use a gel instead of a foam pad


----------



## slyder

I also have azzpadz and I own Skeletools










I switch off between both depending on what I am trying to learn. I like both as well, azzpadz are just a little more UN-comfortable on the chair.

-Slyder


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've been using the R.E.D. total impact shorts the last couple yrs after a tailbone injury. They've worked well so far.

This site shows 360° pics: RED d3o Total Impact Padded Shorts for Men, 2011


----------



## 181

slyder said:


> I also have azzpadz and I own Skeletools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switch off between both depending on what I am trying to learn. I like both as well, azzpadz are just a little more UN-comfortable on the chair.
> 
> -Slyder


If you were to say one offered more tailbone protection which would it be? Do they both have hard plastic and foam? Why do you say the asspadz are more uncomfortable? Thanks!!!


----------



## slyder

181 said:


> If you were to say one offered more tailbone protection which would it be? Do they both have hard plastic and foam? Why do you say the asspadz are more uncomfortable? Thanks!!!


Honestly I think they are the same. Skeletools covered more of my arse with a larger pad and thinner plastic. Azzpadz covered a smaller area but had a harder plastic piece.
They both have plastic but as stated above a little different in design.

They Azzpadz aren't uncomfortable to say. They have a large plastic piece and it makes it a bit uncomfortable on the chair lift. It sometimes shifts around while on the lift. The skeletools use compression shorts that the pads slide into. I bought extra pads and depending on my day I double them up.

Either one would work great, like I mentioned before I still use both.
Everyday riding Azzpadz
New tricks Skeletools

Not sure I helped but my thoughts non-the-less.
-Slyder


----------



## slyder

If I get some free time I'll try to snap a few pics of the 2 for comparison reasons.

-Slyder


----------



## 181

slyder said:


> If I get some free time I'll try to snap a few pics of the 2 for comparison reasons.
> 
> -Slyder


That would be great. Thanks a bunch man.


----------



## neednsnow

181 said:


> So is it more or less a consensus that Azzpadz are the best tailbone protection?


The best protection is not falling! :cheeky4:


----------



## ev13wt

Hands down the best protection gear is Dianese.


----------



## SnowKanin

Well I just spent my first day learning on the slopes last wednesday, wearing the Demon DS-1450 Low Hard Tail Impact Shorts pictured above. They do a decent job of covering and protecting you, but for someone like me who weighs over 200 pounds, I think its going to take either the azzpads or skeletools to provide enough impact protection. I ended up busting my tailbone when I fell hard early in the day, and kept hitting it the rest of the day since I was learning. They were better than nothing, and I will continue to wear them. But I think people over 190-200 pounds should invest in thicker padded shorts if they want to protect their tailbone.

I can't comment on the RED or Dianese impact gear, as I have'nt used them. But my Demon shorts are decent, and well made, and I would recommend them to someone lighter than me in heartbeat.

Just my .02


----------



## Tarzanman

Did you have the plastic armor over the padding when you fell down? You must have hit pretty hard to hurt yourself through the padding.

I weigh 175-180 and haven't had any issues with the demon shorts. Maybe you're not all that athletic? How tall are you and are you in shape?


----------



## SnowKanin

Yes, I was weaing all the plastic armor as well. I fell pretty hard, the only thing that might have happened was that the plastic somehow missed my tailbone when I fell. They are great shorts, don't get ne wrong, and certainly better than most options out there. But I did manage to still bruise my tailbone pretty good with them.

And yes, I am 6'1", 210 lbs and in what I consider good shape. I run two miles a couple times a week. I also do a lot of core and upper body workouts and squats/lunges. And I do crossfit workouts a few days a week as well. So I don't think being shape is an issue for me, lol.

If anything other than my weight being an issue, perhaps the plastic guard moved before I hit.


----------



## 181

SnowKanin said:


> Yes, I was weaing all the plastic armor as well. I fell pretty hard, the only thing that might have happened was that the plastic somehow missed my tailbone when I fell. They are great shorts, don't get ne wrong, and certainly better than most options out there. But I did manage to still bruise my tailbone pretty good with them.
> 
> And yes, I am 6'1", 210 lbs and in what I consider good shape. I run two miles a couple times a week. I also do a lot of core and upper body workouts and squats/lunges. And I do crossfit workouts a few days a week as well. So I don't think being shape is an issue for me, lol.
> 
> If anything other than my weight being an issue, perhaps the plastic guard moved before I hit.



Good info. The reason I think the azzpadz would work quite a bit better than than most of "impact shorts" is because any impact would be dispersed across your ass instead of just on a small piece of foam directly on your tailbone, however padded it might be. Just wish they offered a bit of hip protection as well.


----------



## Tarzanman

http://www.facewest.co.uk/pp/demon/...ort/Demon-Shield-Low-Hardtail-Crash-Short.jpg

I'm not so sure. As far as I know (and I am not an expert), the only way to injure your tail bone (short of landing on a pole or a rail) is to land very hard with your midsection in a seated position (bent at the hip).<br><br>The demon shorts have padding on the butt AND on the tailbone, though only the tailbone would have had the hard plastic padding.

I think that the OP might have hurt his tailbone no matter what he was wearing.

Anything with enough padding to absorb the energy from  an impact hard enough to bruise his tailbone through these shorts would probably be waaaaaay bulky.

I wasn't there, so its hard to say. I have crash landed pretty hard while wearing in the same Demon shorts without sustaining injury to the areas they protect.

Dunno!


----------



## slyder

I'll start with this. I ride in the midwest and the snow is so much different, I would say close to ICE coast type stuff. Most of it is man made, meaning it ices up fast. Tons of people on small hills just packing this stuff down. Not enough grooming or snow. 
My 1st adventure was very unpleasant. I am in great shape and just a bit smaller than SnowKanin 5'11" 185 there was no protection to save my tailbone and I paid for many weeks.

Many of the shorts do have to small of a pad. This is why I bought Skeletools and the Azzpadz, they had the best coverage to help disperse the impact zone. I looked at Red, uncomfortable and to small of a pad.
I even tried EVS motorcross impact shorts fail.

Just my input and I love both of them.
-Slyder


----------



## gregc4

slyder said:


> I'll start with this. I ride in the midwest and the snow is so much different, I would say close to ICE coast type stuff. Most of it is man made, meaning it ices up fast. Tons of people on small hills just packing this stuff down. Not enough grooming or snow.



Yeah, Okemo last weekend was a bit icy and I busted my left ass cheek so hard my eyes watered. That shit hurt bigtime. I fell right on a groomed slabbed of ice with grooves in it so it was like big ice teeth biting my ass and I was going fast lol. So I'm really considering purchasing something.


----------



## slyder

Ok here are some pics of the pads for comparision purposes. Hope these help and you decide for yourself !!!!










The Azzpadz have a built in curve. They are hard to get a pic of the thickness of the pad, its just a bit smaller than a nickel










This is the Azzpadz thickness best I could do as it is a curved pad










Here is the Skeletools pad



















I bought an extra set of pads so I sometimes double them up as I said before.



















Hope this helps some of you
-Slyder


----------



## SnowKanin

Tarzanman, and everyone else, the area I was learning on was packed, blown on man-made snow, pretty close to ice, and I did fall with the full weight of my mid-section onto my buttox. I think I even fell a little to the right, which probably aggravated things since the impact was not directly on the tailbone foam and plastic shield protector.

I think it has long been agreed upon that the best tailbone/butt protection available is either the azzpadz or skeletools, since both, as stated above, offer more surface area and thicker padding to disperse the blow. But this is also their downfall, as they are a little more bulky than the rest. But the nice thing about skeletools is that you can remove layers of padding or remove it entirely from certain sections to suit your needs. 

I like how low profile, comparatively, my Demon DS-1450 low hard tail shorts are, which is why I am going to keep wearing them and see if it happens again. I know of several people on this forum who use them without issue, and possibly mine was just the way I fell. I would not dissuade anyone from buying them. I have researched impact shorts heavily as I prepared for my first day of snowboarding, and I can honestly say I think the tailbone protection/impact shorts I have mentioned above are the top 3, at least in my mind, to choose from.

And please know, I'm not trying to argue with anyone here. This is just my humble opinion! 

gregc4, I highly recommend you get some impact shorts of some kind. These things saved my butt... and it would have been alot worse without them!


----------



## 181

Slyder thanks for the pics. I'm sure I'm going with the Azzpadz now as they look like they offer superior tailbone protection. Last question, I'm 5'11" 175lbs 32" waist, so I'm right on the edge of either size and I'm not sure which to get. Afraid the smaller one won't cover to the bottom of my tailbone and the larger might shift too much and be too bulky. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## slyder

I'm not much bigger than you. I'm a 34 I got the large and they were fine.
As I mentioned before the Azzpadz are a little more uncomfortable on the chair but I don't consider that but needed to mention it again. They both shift around a bit on me so you still need to adjust a little especially after exiting the lift, I just give a little push down and off I go on the slope.

I like them both:
Jumps: Skeletools doubled up
Park: Azzpadz

-Slyder


----------



## xauthenticx

slyder said:


> I'm not much bigger than you. I'm a 34 I got the large and they were fine.
> As I mentioned before the Azzpadz are a little more uncomfortable on the chair but I don't consider that but needed to mention it again. They both shift around a bit on me so you still need to adjust a little especially after exiting the lift, I just give a little push down and off I go on the slope.
> 
> I like them both:
> Jumps: Skeletools doubled up
> Park: Azzpadz
> 
> -Slyder



I dont want to beat this thread to death, but has anyone tried the "Crash Pads 2500 Padded Shorts with Tail Shield" ? It has padding/shield/padding on the tailbone area?

I am in the same boat as the OP, and I guess my question would be, why do you recommend the Azzpadz in the park over Skeletools? Just from a comfort level? Because from the pictures, it seems like the Skeletools have a wider protection area? Please correct me if im wrong.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## slyder

xauthenticx said:


> why do you recommend the Azzpadz in the park over Skeletools? Just from a comfort level? Because from the pictures, it seems like the Skeletools have a wider protection area? Please correct me if im wrong.
> Russ.


Russ, 

The Azzpadz have a little more plastic in them to help shield me from hits on the boxes and rails. 
The Skeletools I bought extra padding as you see, and I double them up when I'm doing jumps to help add more cushion. The Azzpadz extra plastic can actually, hurt if you hit it just right. Then again any crash with/without pads can end up hurting.

As everyone knows I'm newer to the sport and in my 40's so I need all the protection I can get. I don't work, I don't get paid, and I need to work to provide for the family. That said, YES you could use either and be good. I was just showing pics of the pads and what my preference was. I don't want anyone to buy 2 sets of pads but I was trying to be as honest/helpful as I could by providing detailed pics and my limited experience.

Both, for me are great products and either one would be a good investment.
-Slyder


----------



## xauthenticx

slyder said:


> Russ,
> 
> The Azzpadz have a little more plastic in them to help shield me from hits on the boxes and rails.
> The Skeletools I bought extra padding as you see, and I double them up when I'm doing jumps to help add more cushion. The Azzpadz extra plastic can actually, hurt if you hit it just right. Then again any crash with/without pads can end up hurting.
> 
> As everyone knows I'm newer to the sport and in my 40's so I need all the protection I can get. I don't work, I don't get paid, and I need to work to provide for the family. That said, YES you could use either and be good. I was just showing pics of the pads and what my preference was. I don't want anyone to buy 2 sets of pads but I was trying to be as honest/helpful as I could by providing detailed pics and my limited experience.
> 
> Both, for me are great products and either one would be a good investment.
> -Slyder


Thanks for your input, Slyder.

Stay injury free!


----------



## KiltedWolf

I am a new boarder and new to this forum, and 46 -- wish I had taken up this sport much earlier! Just wanted to say thanks for the this thread. I picked up the Azzpadz at the end of last season, so I haven't had a chance to try them yet. It is nice to know they work, and that other people use them (feel a little silly wearing them but have an old tailbone injury and took some nasty falls last year).

All the best!


----------



## phile00

Have you used these personally. I'm interested in the ass protection.


----------



## ScBlack

Zoombang stuff works pretty good. I like it better than the Demon hard plastic shorts


Zoombang® | Protective Gear?


----------



## ScBlack

ev13wt said:


> Hands down the best protection gear is Dianese.


You mean Dainese? They make good stuff but kind of overpriced for what it is. Same with their motorcycle stuff, their full racing suit is good but it has a reputation as a one crash suit at the track as compare to suits from Halo or Wolf.


----------



## Powder Keg

Kinda a dumb question here but i'm curious. Impact shorts or whatever they are by different names pretty much soften the landing when you land on your ass, and offer more protection falling on that area in general?


----------



## Rodini14

Powder Keg said:


> Kinda a dumb question here but i'm curious. Impact shorts or whatever they are by different names pretty much soften the landing when you land on your ass, and offer more protection falling on that area in general?


Yes. They'll soften the blow but you'll definitely still feel it, however they do keep the bruising to a minimum. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## slyder

KiltedWolf said:


> feel a little silly wearing them but have an old tailbone injury and took some nasty falls last year
> All the best!


Why....I assume you are wearing them under your snow pants. No one can tell you even have them on

-Slyder


----------



## chaconmd

*Thanks*

Awesone info, thanks to everyone!

Now thanks to slyder I know that at 36 I'm not to old to start snowboarding! 

I think I will go with the skeletools, I like the idea of buying an extra set of pads to add some protection if needed. 

Thanks again for the useful info!

Cheers


----------



## KIRKRIDER

xauthenticx said:


> I dont want to beat this thread to death, but has anyone tried the "Crash Pads 2500 Padded Shorts with Tail Shield" ? It has padding/shield/padding on the tailbone area?
> 
> I am in the same boat as the OP, and I guess my question would be, why do you recommend the Azzpadz in the park over Skeletools? Just from a comfort level? Because from the pictures, it seems like the Skeletools have a wider protection area? Please correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ.




LOve mine. They work great.


----------



## phile00

I bought Azzpadz. I don't like it. It doesn't feel like it's going to do much. I fell backward from a short distance on purpose and the pressure was too concentrated, although it would probably save from a break. I'm going to return mine, I tried it on but didn't use it on the hill. I think I'm more in the market for skeletools.


----------



## KiltedWolf

slyder said:


> Why....I assume you are wearing them under your snow pants. No one can tell you even have them on
> 
> -Slyder


Yes, I am wearing them under my snow pants -- and you are correct, no one can tell. I suppose the silly feeling comes from "having" to wear protection at my level of boarding (just above beginner). I guess when/where I grew up (46 now) pads were thought of as being for the pros, and a bit pretentious for everyday wear. This is an outdated concept but difficult to put behind me sometimes. Of course this mentality (read: thickheadedness) could explain some of my injuries and broken bones!:dunno:

Anyway, I'll continue to wear what I need to enjoy this sport.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

KiltedWolf said:


> Yes, I am wearing them under my snow pants -- and you are correct, no one can tell. I suppose the silly feeling comes from "having" to wear protection at my level of boarding (just above beginner). I guess when/where I grew up (46 now) pads were thought of as being for the pros, and a bit pretentious for everyday wear. This is an outdated concept but difficult to put behind me sometimes. Of course this mentality (read: thickheadedness) could explain some of my injuries and broken bones!:dunno:
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to wear what I need to enjoy this sport.
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


45 here...let me tell you about the smile I had last time I rode off an icy mogul...bounced back up and kept riding. Not getting hurt is never pretentious.
Get a helmet and some protective gloves as well..before you get hurt.


----------



## SnowKanin

I agree with pawlo, its better to have it and not need it, than to break your tailbone or worse, crack your skull because you were'nt prepared. I know the large percentage of riders never end up getting seriously injured. But like pawlo said, getting injured with/without protective gear can mean the end of an entire trip for a person as well. I like being able to get up and keep going!

That being said, I would like to retract my previous statement on the Demon Snow DS1450 low hard tail impact shorts. They are more than sufficient for someone my size. I have fallen several times since on my last 3 day trip, and I was able to get up and keep going without further injury. I think what happened the first time was how I fell and where the plastic tailbone protection was positioned. I have since moved it up on the velcro, as close as I can to the top of the foam pad (about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch) and I have'nt felt a fall since.

Skeletools will definitely provide greater protection and more modularity with their extra pads. But the DS1450's are more than sufficient!


----------



## Deus

+1 for Dainese. Their stuff is really high quality and they have different levels of protection so you can choose.
Dainese - Multisport Winter - America - Inglese


----------



## fatboyj711

phile00 said:


> I bought Azzpadz. I don't like it. It doesn't feel like it's going to do much. I fell backward from a short distance on purpose and the pressure was too concentrated, although it would probably save from a break. I'm going to return mine, I tried it on but didn't use it on the hill. I think I'm more in the market for skeletools.


I've tried both Azzpadz and Skeletools, and I can assure you that Azzpadz work just as well and are much lower profile (I removed all the padding from the Skeletools shorts with exception to the tailbone padding). I prefer Azzpadz since I can wear them with my normal sized pants opposed to Skeletools where I had to size up to fit the over-sized tailbone/ass padding.


----------



## phile00

fatboyj711 said:


> I've tried both Azzpadz and Skeletools, and I can assure you that Azzpadz work just as well and are much lower profile (I removed all the padding from the Skeletools shorts with exception to the tailbone padding). I prefer Azzpadz since I can wear them with my normal sized pants opposed to Skeletools where I had to size up to fit the over-sized tailbone/ass padding.


They don't stay still though, they ride up which seems counter productive.


----------



## fatboyj711

If you cinch the straps tight enough it will stay in place. I've never had any issues with the Azzpadz moving when wearing them.


----------



## gwan

so im 5'2 and 115 lbs and will try the medium azzpadz...it doesn't seem that it has enough padding though and my butt is pretty flat...
can you put extra padding/towels, foams, etc. on the inside so that my bum/bones doesn't hit the plastic too hard?

i fell on my ass twice last week and have a hard time getting up right after, was in so much pain...

after that i got scared going down the hills completely so i want to be SUPER SAFE


----------



## slyder

Just buy an extra set of pads. I did this, search my posts I have a pic of the pads doubled up. I love mine.


----------



## gwan

slyder said:


> Just buy an extra set of pads. I did this, search my posts I have a pic of the pads doubled up. I love mine.


thanks for the reply
im going to buy azzpadz and not skeletools
but i'll definetely buy the extra padding if you can i thought you can only buy extra with skeletools


----------



## fatboyj711

Azzpads are really only good for tailbone protection. It's not going to protect you from falls on your ass cheeks or hips.


----------



## swilber08

idk if there are any former football players in here....but I use my McDavid football girdle with hex-pad technology on the hips and the tailbone....works awesome so far on some big spills :laugh:


----------



## boymonkey

gwan said:


> thanks for the reply
> im going to buy azzpadz and not skeletools
> but i'll definetely buy the extra padding if you can i thought you can only buy extra with skeletools


Im slightly taller around the same weight and have used the med azzpadz for 2 years now. Ive taken some nasty falls and had no problems of the pad moving out of place cept on the chairlift which make no difference. There is more than enough padding for falls unless of course you're jumping off 50 foot kickers. Then I dont think anything will help you. Maybe one of those giant bubble balls.


----------



## slyder

gwan said:


> thanks for the reply
> im going to buy azzpadz and not skeletools
> but i'll definetely buy the extra padding if you can i thought you can only buy extra with skeletools


I'm so sorry I got them mixed up, didn't read post well.
You can not get extra pads for the Azzpadz. You are correct just the Skeletools


----------



## warlord

I have skeletools and it was the best investment I've ever made. Im a beginning snowboarder and i fall A LOT !! Not only do they offer a "butt load" of protection.... They make me a lot more confident when trying to learn new things.


----------



## 51bombed

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been using the R.E.D. total impact shorts the last couple yrs after a tailbone injury. They've worked well so far.
> 
> This site shows 360° pics: RED d3o Total Impact Padded Shorts for Men, 2011


i use R.E.D. and also own skeletools.... i prefer R.E.D.


----------



## jello24

I just use the Pro-Tec IPS hip pads that's sold in many Vancouver board shops and it's ok. It's pretty thickly padded that slight falls or slips can be easily cushioned by the foam enough to be unnoticeable, but any hard falls, you will feel in your bones. These pads got me through my beginner stages of snowboarding without any significant rear bruising, on ice no less.

they add a lot of material to your ass and thighs though, so regular fit pants don't fit too well with them. have to go loose fit.


----------



## randyfloyd

swilber08 said:


> idk if there are any former football players in here....but I use my McDavid football girdle with hex-pad technology on the hips and the tailbone....works awesome so far on some big spills :laugh:


Been riding with the McDavid Freeride Pants. It has thicker/stronger hexpads on the tailbone and knees, softer hexpads on the hips. Decent protection at a good comfort level.


----------



## sirhc.yaj

I rock the hillbilly impact shorts.


----------



## deeken

I just want to throw in my 2 cents here. I've tried the R.E.D. total impact shorts and the PRO-TEC IPS Hip Pads and they both stink. The R.E.D. total impact shorts were really over priced (around $90) and provided very little if any tailbone protection. The area where they provide tailbone protection does very little to protect you from impact. Seriously these cost a fortune and were made by a reputable company (Burton) and I expected better. After using them for 2 days on a ski trip to Stratton I returned them to the store I bought them from and sent an angry email to Burton's customer service. Yeah I was fired up. The PRO-TEC IPS Hip Pads provide just about as much protection but they don't cost as much. The tailbone protection is just not sufficient. So far I haven't found a good pair of crash pads. 

I'm a big dude, 6'1 and about 265lbs. I am contemplating between the azzpads and Demon Flex Force X D3O Padded Shorts. If someone can let me know which would provide better protection please let me know.


----------



## sirhc.yaj

deeken said:


> I just want to throw in my 2 cents here. I've tried the R.E.D. total impact shorts and the PRO-TEC IPS Hip Pads and they both stink. The R.E.D. total impact shorts were really over priced (around $90) and provided very little if any tailbone protection. The area where they provide tailbone protection does very little to protect you from impact. Seriously these cost a fortune and were made by a reputable company (Burton) and I expected better. After using them for 2 days on a ski trip to Stratton I returned them to the store I bought them from and sent an angry email to Burton's customer service. Yeah I was fired up. The PRO-TEC IPS Hip Pads provide just about as much protection but they don't cost as much. The tailbone protection is just not sufficient. So far I haven't found a good pair of crash pads.
> 
> I'm a big dude, 6'1 and about 265lbs. I am contemplating between the azzpads and Demon Flex Force X D3O Padded Shorts. If someone can let me know which would provide better protection please let me know.


Hill billy man!!!


----------



## deeken

sirhc.yaj said:


> Hill billy man!!!


How good is the tailbone protection on those? Is it a hard (plastic) tailbone protection or foam? I've gone through 3 pairs of crash pads and I don't want to buy another pair that does a mediocre job. I need some serious ass protection man!


----------



## bklyned

How would people rate the Tucker Butt Gear in comparison?

I have it and I haven't had any problems though it might be a bit bulkier. They aren't shorts just a big pad for your hips and ass.


----------



## slyder

I have both Azzpadz and Skeletools. Both are great but Azzpadz has a little better tail bone protection with a hard plastic outer shell. I used to have some comparision pics but I cleaned them up sorry. I can try to repost if necessary.


----------



## lonerider

slyder said:


> I have both Azzpadz and Skeletools. Both are great but Azzpadz has a little better tail bone protection with a hard plastic outer shell. I used to have some comparision pics but I cleaned them up sorry. I can try to repost if necessary.


I've used Crashpad shorts, RED Short, Dainese shorts, Skeletools and Azzpadz. Azzpadz are the most protective, one of the lowest profile ones, and restrict you the least - tradeoff is no hip/thigh protection (which most people don't need).


----------



## Jenzo

lonerider said:


> I've used Crashpad shorts, RED Short, Dainese shorts, Skeletools and Azzpadz. Azzpadz are the most protective, one of the lowest profile ones, and restrict you the least - tradeoff is no hip/thigh protection (which most people don't need).


I think I am going with azzpads as well.. they fit under your normal pants?


----------



## t21

just use my azzpadz last weekend and they are good. they fit normally under your pants.i have them on when i drove up the mountains and felt like i was sitting on a booster chair,not really that bad though. it really minimize the impact when you slam on your butt. i felt confident with them on i even tried out some park stuff:laugh:


----------



## Jenzo

t21 said:


> just use my azzpadz last weekend and they are good. they fit normally under your pants.i have them on when i drove up the mountains and felt like i was sitting on a booster chair,not really that bad though. it really minimize the impact when you slam on your butt. i felt confident with them on i even tried out some park stuff:laugh:


Cool good to know!


----------



## eelpout

randyfloyd said:


> Been riding with the McDavid Freeride Pants. It has thicker/stronger hexpads on the tailbone and knees, softer hexpads on the hips. Decent protection at a good comfort level.


Seems like I was waiting FOREVER for McDavid to release their snow sports line. Would read about various pros trying it out over the years, but it was never released. When I couldn't wait anymore I got the Crash Pad 2000 mesh short. Been using it for a couple seasons now. Works well. Notice they have a new version out too, the 2600, which has dry fabric for $10 more. These are the versions without the plastic tail shield.

I'm wondering if the Freeride is being discontinued, various sizes are hard to find and McDavid isn't showing it on their website. XSportsProtective seems to the only one carrying them in the US. 

All they need to do is add a Thudd short with a dual density Hexpad in the tailbone, but they seem reluctant to do that. :dunno:


----------



## lonerider

Jenzo said:


> I think I am going with azzpads as well.. they fit under your normal pants?


Yes, they are low profile.


----------



## john doe

Threads like these makes me glad that I seem to have been born with no tailbone. Over a decade in action sports and even longer being a general idiot I have never had a bruised tailbone.


----------



## lonerider

john doe said:


> Threads like these makes me glad that I seem to have been born with no tailbone. Over a decade in action sports and even longer being a general idiot I have never had a bruised tailbone.


^^^ Human evolution at work  The tailbone is vestigial anyways; no one needs it.


----------



## Jenzo

john doe said:


> Threads like these makes me glad that I seem to have been born with no tailbone. Over a decade in action sports and even longer being a general idiot I have never had a bruised tailbone.


So you trying to say you are better than us tail wagers? :laugh:

All it took was one fall on ice right onto it to cause problems. I blame the Lake Louise icemakers. Now I shall never bee the same.

Well I can't wait any longer so I am making my own pad at least for temporary use. Using a cheap high density foam camping mat and old spandex shorts. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## Samer

Has anybody tried out the Pro Tec IPS Hip Protector? I can't find Skeletools nor Azzpads in Spain and I'm not paying 80€ for a 3d0 Burton hip pad... Specially when I've seen the Demon Flex Force X, which seems to be better at a lower price. It's a pity that I can't find it in any dealer in Spain...


----------



## deeken

Samer said:


> Has anybody tried out the Pro Tec IPS Hip Protector? I can't find Skeletools nor Azzpads in Spain and I'm not paying 80€ for a 3d0 Burton hip pad... Specially when I've seen the Demon Flex Force X, which seems to be better at a lower price. It's a pity that I can't find it in any dealer in Spain...


Yes I have tried the Pro Tec IPS Hip Protector. I just returned it because it was practically useless. The tailbone protection is insufficient.


----------



## JaeGT

finally got to use the azzpad and it is well worth the money and then some. i landed on my ass hard, and i mean full on, a couple times on ICE and the only thing that came out of it was a sarcastic "ow". sitting down doesn't hurt one bit after today's shred but my legs/knees/elbows took a toll. haha. thanks azzpad! saved me from a visit to the emergency room.


----------



## Jenzo

JaeGT said:


> finally got to use the azzpad and it is well worth the money and then some. i landed on my ass hard, and i mean full on, a couple times on ICE and the only thing that came out of it was a sarcastic "ow". sitting down doesn't hurt one bit after today's shred but my legs/knees/elbows took a toll. haha. thanks azzpad! saved me from a visit to the emergency room.


I am sad. I ended up with 2 ass-options. I have these...










and they do the job, all the pads are removable so I could take out the non essential pads. The butt protection is "ok" not fantastic.

I also ended up with an azzpad, it seems like way more protection and more of what I was looking for, but my snowboard pants don't play nice with it. It is kinda huge, sticks out the back of my pants as my pants are kind of hip fit instead of waist fit.

I can wear it on the outside but it interferes with my ziptech.


----------



## deeken

I am on my 4th pair or crash pads. So far everyone I've tried sucked. When I returned the Pro-Tec back to REI I ordered the Demon FLEX FORCE X D3O shorts. It is a little too small on me. I wear a size 38 pants and got the X-Large. Its real tight. Fits more like a med-large. Anyways I noticed that the tailbone protection is better than the RED Impact shorts. If it were a little bit larger I think I would keep. 

I think I'm done searching. From what I've read here the two best impact shorts are the Azzpadz and Skeletoolz. I'm a big dude and a beginner. Which one of these provides better tailbone protection?


----------



## FL_Boarder

This thread is so conveniently located for me in my time of need right now lol. Looking at the R.E.D. pads in the store I was just like eh. BTW you can get them for $38.xx shipped right now... So what is the general consensus on the best?


----------



## gti303

deeken said:


> I am on my 4th pair or crash pads. So far everyone I've tried sucked. When I returned the Pro-Tec back to REI I ordered the Demon FLEX FORCE X D3O shorts. It is a little too small on me. I wear a size 38 pants and got the X-Large. Its real tight. Fits more like a med-large. Anyways I noticed that the tailbone protection is better than the RED Impact shorts. If it were a little bit larger I think I would keep.
> 
> I think I'm done searching. From what I've read here the two best impact shorts are the Azzpadz and Skeletoolz. I'm a big dude and a beginner. Which one of these provides better tailbone protection?


Tailbone only...definately the Azzpad...I have both, and the Azzpad is much harder and firmer protection...the skeletools has hip protection which is the bonus...if you are beginning, and are so big, i'd get the azzpad...also the azzpad makes peeing a lot easier


----------



## Jenzo

FL_Boarder said:


> This thread is so conveniently located for me in my time of need right now lol. Looking at the R.E.D. pads in the store I was just like eh. BTW you can get them for $38.xx shipped right now... So what is the general consensus on the best?


The RED are not only over priced but don't seem very good at all. The shorts I linked above are better (they are Demon Snow Flex force pro, come in mens as well obviously).

Azzpad seems like the best, but the padding is hard. It's terribly bulky in my opinion. It is going to be sent back.


----------



## gti303

Jenzo said:


> The RED are not only over priced but don't seem very good at all. The shorts I linked above are better (they are Demon Snow Flex force pro, come in mens as well obviously).
> 
> Azzpad much better for the tailbone.


Concurred...I had the d30 from Demon and they are much better than the RED's, I would have kept them but the point of my getting skeletools was to get hip protection as well. The demon hip protection was pretty pathetic.


----------



## nataku

Just ordered some azzpadz for the next time I go snowboarding. I fell a lot this past weekend and have a huge bruise on my tailbone (a little worried I broke it, but it's not too uncomfortable when I sit up straight) and on my right butt cheek so I want to limit that for next week.


----------



## deeken

I just bought the azzpadz as well. Hopefully it does the trick. Sadly it hasn't snowed much this year so I don't think I'll be using them anytime soon.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Plastic rigid shield that can be removed...just over your T-bone. Best money spent ever.


----------



## deeken

So I just got the Azzpadz and I'm not really too sure about it. The tailbone protection is pretty good but the damn thing is really stiff. I was just sitting on it for a few minutes on my couch to test it out but it got uncomfortable quickly. The plastic protective layer is hard and I can see how there would be some discomfort on the lift or after a long day of boarding. I can't see myself wearing this thing all day. 

I'm not going to give up on it yet. Planning on hitting the mountain next week and giving it a try. Will see how it goes from there.


----------

